# ADSL and baselayout 1.12

## NoOrdinary

Today I updated to baselayout 1.12.0_pre11-r3 (reason was udev 077-r1). I'm not running system on ~arch only stuff needed for kde 3.5 and. However in /etc/conf.d/net.example I found this:

```
# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

...

```

Following example I have written new /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='my_username'

```

but I can't get ADSL working. I probably didn't configure something and there is no help about this yet (at least I didn't find anything). So can someone please explain what and where need to be set to use this new module, I'm now back on rp-pppoe but curious hehe. During boot both eth0 and eth1 were set but nothing about ppp0, that also wasnt in ifconfig -a output. I tried to compile pppoe in kernel as module and build in just to be sure but it was same. Cheer for any info.

----------

## xaos5

adsl is pppoe not ppp, ppp stands for point to point protocol while the oe means over ethernet. I assume your adsl modem is connected to you computer from a ethernet cord. pppoe might rely on ppp package stuff being there.

 *Quote:*   

> Assuming you need PPPoE to connect to the internet, the Installation CD (any version) has made things easy for you by including rp-pppoe. Use the provided adsl-setup script to configure your connection. You will be prompted for the ethernet device that is connected to your adsl modem, your username and password, the IPs of your DNS servers and if you need a basic firewall or not.
> 
> Code Listing 6: Using rp-pppoe
> 
> # adsl-setup
> ...

 

above was taken from the gentoo handbook.

----------

## NoOrdinary

I don't have any problems using adsl during install or so, I'm just curious how to set up ADSL in new baselayout if rp-pppoe is going to be deprecated.

----------

## UberLord

You need more options I think - you didn't specify a password. Checkout the example for more options.

If you do get it working, then open a new bug and post your thoughts on how to improve the documentation.

----------

## xaos5

ha didn't read the last part of your post, I wouldn't really worry about it until they actually do it. They will probably document something on it when the time comes or someone will post a howto on these forums.

----------

## xaos5

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> You need more options I think - you didn't specify a password. Checkout the example for more options.
> 
> If you do get it working, then open a new bug and post your thoughts on how to improve the documentation.

 

even better idea then you can update a wiki page so this doesn't get asked a million more times   :Very Happy: 

----------

## UberLord

 *xaos5 wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   You need more options I think - you didn't specify a password. Checkout the example for more options.
> 
> If you do get it working, then open a new bug and post your thoughts on how to improve the documentation. 
> 
> even better idea then you can update a wiki page so this doesn't get asked a million more times  

 

No I won't - and here's why.

I'm a good coder but a bad documentor. I can get things working from my documentation because I wrote both.

Also, I don't have any ADSL hardware with which to test  :Razz: 

So some other people - maybe you??? will have to write wiki's and stuff.

----------

## xaos5

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *xaos5 wrote:*    *UberLord wrote:*   You need more options I think - you didn't specify a password. Checkout the example for more options.
> 
> If you do get it working, then open a new bug and post your thoughts on how to improve the documentation. 
> 
> even better idea then you can update a wiki page so this doesn't get asked a million more times   
> ...

 

I was refering to NoOrdinary about writing a wiki page.

----------

## UberLord

Fair enough   :Laughing: 

----------

## volkmar

You may find some information in your PPP docs. *NoOrdinary wrote:*   

> but I can't get ADSL working. I probably didn't configure something and there is no help about this yet (at least I didn't find anything). So can someone please explain what and where need to be set to use this new module, I'm now back on rp-pppoe but curious hehe. During boot both eth0 and eth1 were set but nothing about ppp0, that also wasnt in ifconfig -a output. I tried to compile pppoe in kernel as module and build in just to be sure but it was same. Cheer for any info.

 I was using those settings as described in my Kernel mode pppoe thread and it did work. But I've forgot the settings for /etc/conf.d/net, only I remember is that I had to slightly modify /etc/init.d/net.lo somehow in order to make it trigger the kernel-pppoe.

Maybe the new baselayout does support kernel-pppoe out of the box?

----------

## Philantrop

I've stumbled about the same problem as the original poster. I'm running on ~x86 on the server in question. Thus, I was surprised to learn that I had to change quite a bit after emerging net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r10.

As suggested, I examined net.example and found it to be confusing to the extreme. It's great to have examples but even I, a seasoned Linux veteran, found the ppp stuff to be way overloaded.

After having migrated my old settings to my new /etc/conf.d/net I tried to start the interface:

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Configuration not set for ppp0 - assuming dhcp

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     dhcp

 *       ppp0 does not exist                                                                                    [ !! ]

```

Well, hadn't I just configured ppp0? I added the following line:

```

config_ppp0=( "0.0.0.0" )

```

(My IP is dynamic.)

Didn't help either but this time I noticed pppd didn't even get started. I my despair I changed the line to:

```

config_ppp0=( "pppd" )

```

And now it works. This seems to be undocumented, though, which isn't exactly helpful. Please consider adding a line explicitly stating that every (?) interface needs that config_${iface} stuff or else nothing will happen. Furthermore, please document the usage of "pppd" (or whatever it might supposed to be) in this case.

It still complains about the "persist" option, though, which worries me greatly since I need it. It says "The 'persist' option is not allowed." Why is that? And how do I tell pppd to re-open the connection if the link fails? Or is this the new default behaviour?

----------

## Philantrop

Ok, answering myself:

"persist" gets special treatment. Not that the user gets to know why. Not even in the code comments. But "we" don't work like that.  :Smile: 

 */lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/pppd wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         # We don't work with these options set by the user
> 
>         for i in unit nodetach linkname maxfail persist ; do
> ...

 

And a few lines down "we" find this:

 */lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/pppd wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         # Set forced options
> 
>         opts="unit ${unit} persist maxfail 0 ${opts}"
> ...

 

"persist" obviously is the default. Which should be prominently documented because pppd's default is "nopersist". I haven't checked the rest of the code but I hope that "maxfail 0" doesn't mean that my server will indefinitely try to connect by pppd (which would be pppd's default behaviour again). 

Both "maxfail" and "persist" should be user-adjustable by /etc/conf.d/net, IMHO. If this is really hard-coded (and so it seems) that would be  unfortunate.

----------

## UberLord

Please open a new bug for pppd documentation

----------

## Philantrop

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Please open a new bug for pppd documentation

 

Done: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115346

Nevertheless: Why are "persist" and "maxfail" (to "0") being enforced now? Is there any special reason not to use the upstream defaults and make them user-adjustable?

----------

## UberLord

Heck if I know - I don't maintain anything pppd related. Bug mrness@gentoo.org with all pppd/adsl related questions.

----------

